# On Line Tournament



## dragonmaster

Awhile back we Had one going on the forum and it kind of died out. I think its worth another shot. Just pick your favorite SS print or draw a target take 10 shots with the ammo of your choose at 10 meters if you can if not tell us the distance. Take pic. of the target and SS and post it for us to see its all for fun so don't worry if you shoot as bad as me. We all get better sooner or later. I also took a pic. of my other targets from that day.


----------



## dragonmaster

Forgot to say I was shooting 1/4 inch steel ammo.


----------



## hawk2009

Ten shots from ten meters no warm up using 9.5mm steel the black dot is 15mm across.


----------



## dgui

dragonmaster said:


> Awhile back we Had one going on the forum and it kind of died out. I think its worth another shot. Just pick your favorite SS print or draw a target take 10 shots with the ammo of your choose at 10 meters if you can if not tell us the distance. Take pic. of the target and SS and post it for us to see its all for fun so don't worry if you shoot as bad as me. We all get better sooner or later. I also took a pic. of my other targets from that day.


Those can look chewed up pretty good.


----------



## dragonmaster

I think I shoot better at cans not much though when I drew the target think I got stage fright.


----------



## Performance Catapults

This is a neat deal...more members should get involved.


----------



## dragonmaster

How bout Jim like to see target from are best shooters as well.


----------



## joseph_curwen

I will participate as soon as possible, maybe this evening while going out with my dog


----------



## Brooklyn00003

I just made a video shooting my new slingshot I made. Distance is 8 meters target is the top of a red bull can. result is 10/10http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-n6ZtP-AgQ


----------



## huey224

nice shootin man i havent tested my latest slingshot i only made it last night ill test today.


----------



## dragonmaster

great shootin hope to see more


----------



## Brooklyn00003

Yes !More people should get involved in this .Just shoot and make a pic or video whicever is easyer for them .Nothing serious just for fun.


----------



## USASlingshot

i will try this once my steel ammo comes in. looks really fun


----------



## dragonmaster

You can shoot what ever ammo you like. the hole point is you like to shoot and will always get better.


----------



## NaturalFork

I like this idea. I will shoot a target from 10 meters ten times with four different slingshots tommorow and post the results. I think the four slingshots I will choose are. The reason I will shoot with different slingshots is to also determine which I shoot better with.

1. A+ PS1
2. Saunders Hawk
3. Trumark FS1
4. Saunders Falcon 2


----------



## dragonmaster

Great idea think I might just do that also. But this weekend is boat races and beer.


----------



## torsten

8 months ago we had a little online-contest on the german forum. Also 10 shots and 10 meters.
I used 10 mm steelballs, one of my first - I still love this - naturals and red Theraband.

Here is the result:






Regards
Torsten


----------



## NaturalFork

I wish I hada camera.


----------



## Brooklyn00003

Nice shooting torsten!What is the diameter of the bulls eye?Also that setup sounds powerfull lol Irealy would like to learn butrerfly but my wrist is hurt. Keep up


----------



## torsten

The bulls eye diameter was 6,5 cm.

Wish your wrist will soon be fine!

Regards


----------



## dragonmaster

Torsten wish I shoot as good as you have to fegeur out the video part of my camera so I can do video.


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## Frodo

Good shooting out there!

Here is my target. Its an airgun target and i shot with 10mm steel at 10m.

8 hits and no bullseye. the frazzle on the target came from my duck-tape attachment.

The slingshot was my chestnut natural.









Have fun, Friedrich


----------



## Brooklyn00003

Nice shooting .Its good to see how other people shoot.


----------



## dragonmaster

I just have to say great shooting uall keep them targets comen. made a few new frames have to do some more targets for show and tell.


----------



## CB900SS

Ok, I'll play.

1/4" steel
10 steps away (= about 10m)










The kicker is this though. After reading some very informative posts on shooting butterfly style I decided to try it... The results are good. I'm glad I didn't cut my bands down and I left them long.









Ohh, and I had one complete miss.


----------



## NaturalFork

Alright ... mine will be in later tonight.


----------



## Brooklyn00003

RecurveMaster said:


> Alright ... mine will be in later tonight.


We are waiting for your pictures.


----------



## NaturalFork

brooklyn00003 said:


> Alright ... mine will be in later tonight.


We are waiting for your pictures.
[/quote]

Haha. I will get them soon I promise. I printed out a bunch of targets at work and then forgot to bring them home. I should be able to post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## hawk2009

dragonmaster said:


> Torsten wish I shoot as good as you have to fegeur out the video part of my camera so I can do video.


just go to camera as if to take a picture you should have an area on screen that shows a picture of a video /camera use your arrow to move up or down on to that picture click on it to change from camera to video mode press options and play.most camera phones work in a similar way should be something like that.


----------



## Dayhiker

Target diameter is approximately 9-5/8 inches.
. . . Not that I'm proud of this display. I get stage fright in competitions/exhibitions.
But I will keep playing, I like this game.









P.S. Ammo was 3/8 inch steel.


----------



## Brooklyn00003

Dayhiker said:


> Target diameter is approximately 9-5/8 inches.
> . . . Not that I'm proud of this display. I get stage fright in competitions/exhibitions.
> But I will keep playing, I like this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Ammo was 3/8 inch steel.


Good results !
How long do those gold winners last? Do you know the parameters of the band also if you know the draw lenght of yours.
I am using a thera set now 20 cm overall 2.3mm-1.5mm taper 760 shots so far still looking strong.72 cm draw lenght around
Cheers


----------



## dragonmaster

Dayhiker said:


> Target diameter is approximately 9-5/8 inches.
> . . . Not that I'm proud of this display. I get stage fright in competitions/exhibitions.
> But I will keep playing, I like this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Ammo was 3/8 inch steel.


I get the same stage fright







its bout time for me to post a new target see if I still got the willies when I know outher people are looking.


----------



## Dayhiker

brooklyn00003 said:


> Good results! How long do those gold winners last? Do you know the parameters of the band also if you know the draw lenght of yours.
> I am using a thera set now 20 cm overall 2.3mm-1.5mm taper 760 shots so far still looking strong.72 cm draw lenght around
> Cheers


Hello Brooklyn,
These last between 150 and 400 shots,. The measurements are approximately 1-1/8 to 7/8 inch taper, and about 9 inches long before tying. I have a 32 inch draw. These band sets are really fast and powerful, with an easy draw.


----------



## NaturalFork

I have been slacking!!! too busy making naturals to shoot. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## Dayhiker

NoSugarRob said:


> See this >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yer you see it . Well i poke u ALL wif my little stick.


Are we havin' a smoke, dude?


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## USASlingshot

Dayhiker said:


> See this >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yer you see it . Well i poke u ALL wif my little stick.


Are we havin' a smoke, dude?








[/quote]

that guy looks like he is smoking marijuana (bad!) hopefuly i get a chance to shoot sometime


----------



## harpersgrace

OK dont laugh just did this for a hoot, target 14 in pizza box, ammo .177cal daisy BB's, distance 20-24ft I move around a bit as I shoot, fork is the Baby Bathsheba, 8 out of 10 (9th one hit but didn't penitrate) shot cold, first time with BB's, second time shooting this slingshot.


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## harpersgrace

NoSugarRob said:


> ok youv'e thrown my train of thought now............................ what was on the pizza............ mmmmm pizza.


sausage, pepperoni, black olives and mushrooms


----------



## Dayhiker

How'd them bb's taste on it?


----------



## harpersgrace

A little hard to chew but Tasty









and that pizza boy wont be delivering late to me again.....


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## dragonmaster

harpersgrace said:


> ok youv'e thrown my train of thought now............................ what was on the pizza............ mmmmm pizza.


sausage, pepperoni, black olives and mushrooms
[/quote]

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu no black olives green olives green green green green olives.


----------



## USASlingshot

dragonmaster said:


> ok youv'e thrown my train of thought now............................ what was on the pizza............ mmmmm pizza.


sausage, pepperoni, black olives and mushrooms
[/quote]

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu no black olives green olives green green green green olives.




































[/quote]

green olives are nasty! black olives all the way


----------

